# over nite to cerveza



## charlie lawless (Dec 24, 2010)

:brew: leave bridge bait around noon monday, be back tuesday afternoon.
looking for one or two more people, do some trolling and jig for blackfin tuna at nite. call 254 482 0088 thanks


----------



## kain109 (Jul 15, 2013)

*i like to go on overnighters!*

i saw your old posts and i am an avid fishermen. i have years of bluewater experience for tuna, grouper, and snapper. i would be interested in splitting expenses with you tuna fishing this october please call 8167168178! thanks and have a great day!


----------



## sdmeineke68 (Jul 19, 2010)

Im interested in future trips..Scott 281-435-6121


----------

